# Who insures tree service companies?



## ponderosatree (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm shopping my policy around. Besides The Hartford who will insure a tree service company? Seems like a lot of the big names out their don't cover tree service.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 14, 2009)

West Bend Mutual has a very good policy, though my broker is not licensed to write in CA.

http://www.thesilverlining.com/Agency_Locator/AgencyLocator.aspx


----------



## Ghillie (Apr 14, 2009)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> West Bend Mutual has a very good policy, though my broker is not licensed to write in CA.
> 
> http://www.thesilverlining.com/Agency_Locator/AgencyLocator.aspx




That's who I am through also. Rates seem to be good.

I got liability, truck and $10k tool coverage for about $200 a year over what I was paying for a personal policy on my truck alone through another company.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 14, 2009)

Same here, I got: the tool coverage, more coverage on the liability, unowned vehicle coverage and my agent got a E&O clause written in.

You might want to check if the E&O is in your policy, I think it is general tree trimmers, not just through my agent.


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Apr 14, 2009)

E & O ? 
I have my coverage with Erie but my wife's sister wants to look at my policy and see if she cannot get me a better deal.

I just tried that link and it brought up the place my wife's sister works at! Thanks, looks like I will hafta "crutch" on over there and check things out.


----------



## Ghillie (Apr 15, 2009)

Slvrmple72 said:


> E & O ?
> I have my coverage with Erie but my wife's sister wants to look at my policy and see if she cannot get me a better deal.
> 
> I just tried that link and it brought up the place my wife's sister works at! Thanks, looks like I will hafta "crutch" on over there and check things out.



Errors and Omissions? Would that be more for consultation?


----------



## ponderosatree (Apr 15, 2009)

Ghillie said:


> Errors and Omissions? Would that be more for consultation?



Errors is important in case you ever remove the wrong tree.


----------



## TreEmergencyB (May 2, 2009)

ponderosatree said:


> Errors is important in case you ever remove the wrong tree.



Dont do that.....lol.....seen it once never did it but seen it once...o maybe twice the second time it was a DEAD pine on the neighbors yard boss though he was doing a favor. yea yea Get that E&O it worked out for him had to replace the dead pine with a nice living one!!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (May 3, 2009)

Ghillie said:


> Errors and Omissions? Would that be more for consultation?



Or if you prune a tree and do not bring up a defect that leads to failure later in life. I've heard of people suing for defect related failure in trees that were not worked on.

E&O assure representation coverage in court


----------



## Ghillie (May 3, 2009)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Or if you prune a tree and do not bring up a defect that leads to failure later in life. I've heard of people suing for defect related failure in trees that were not worked on.
> 
> E&O assure representation coverage in court



I will have to check in on that. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (May 13, 2009)

I talked to my agent about rental equipment the other day. They will write at around $250/1000 for an annual policy; but if I only do it occasionally they will do it on a monthly basis, they will write it for the period of rental.

The best part was that if it was for only a few days e g 250/365=$0.69 so 3 days is $2.07; not worth doing the paperwork. So they will send the rental company a cert to cover me and collect only if I do it an appreciable number of times in the policy year.


----------



## Ghillie (May 14, 2009)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I talked to my agent about rental equipment the other day. They will write at around $250/1000 for an annual policy; but if I only do it occasionally they will do it on a monthly basis, they will write it for the period of rental.
> 
> The best part was that if it was for only a few days e g 250/365=$0.69 so 3 days is $2.07; not worth doing the paperwork. So they will send the rental company a cert to cover me and collect only if I do it an appreciable number of times in the policy year.




I was quoted $1000 for a $35,000 policy (annual) on rental equipment. If I pick up some recent bids, I will be needing a 50' tow behind and a 12" chipper for a couple of days at a time (possibly a skid steer in the mix)


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (May 14, 2009)

Ghillie said:


> I was quoted $1000 for a $35,000 policy (annual) on rental equipment. If I pick up some recent bids, I will be needing a 50' tow behind and a 12" chipper for a couple of days at a time (possibly a skid steer in the mix)



is that 35,000, or 350,000? 1/35 sounds very high; and $35K would not replace a big chipper.


----------



## Ghillie (May 14, 2009)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> is that 35,000, or 350,000? 1/35 sounds very high; and $35K would not replace a big chipper.



What was your ratio? $250 per $1000 of coverage? or am I misunderstanding?

Hmmm... That may have been a quote from something else I was checking into. I will have to look in my files and see exactly what the $1000 was for.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (May 14, 2009)

Me an my decimals, $2.50/1000 of value



> for only a few days e g 250/365=$0.69 so 3 days is $2.07;



on 100,000


----------



## Ghillie (May 14, 2009)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Me an my decimals, $2.50/1000 of value




LOL... Why am I the only one that checks your math?


----------



## Bigus Termitius (May 15, 2009)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> West Bend Mutual has a very good policy, though my broker is not licensed to write in CA.
> 
> http://www.thesilverlining.com/Agency_Locator/AgencyLocator.aspx



Thanks for posting this up, John.

I'm in the middle of getting my ducks in a row in order to break out on my own.


----------



## Apostile (Jun 3, 2009)

Using a tree service to keep trees around a home or landscape healthy and attractive is of much larger benefit than most people think. In addition to aesthetic value, healthy, attractive trees on a property can increase overall property values by as much as 25%! However, there are precautions a homeowner should take when hiring a tree trimming service for tree removal or expert arborist services.

Tree Service
Even healthy trees are susceptible to injury and disease caused by construction damage. Just moving machinery or a high volume of foot traffic near trees can cause tree damage, or even kill the tree. Digging in surrounding areas can cause serious tree root damage.

By consulting with a certified arborist before undertaking a construction or renovation project, such mishaps can be minimized or avoided altogether.


----------



## rjohnson29307 (May 27, 2010)

There is a Carrier called Sparta Insurance. Depending on how many employees you have, they are very competitive. If you agent is brokered with them, let me know and I will try to help.


----------



## elmnut (Jun 19, 2010)

look into Hortica, they have been insuring tree/landscape companies for a long time.


----------

